

Transfer Jet: 375 Mb/s wireless connection - tsally
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/21/transfer-jet-ready-for-its-close-up/

======
blasdel
But can the peripheral device read data from it's mediocre SD card at anywhere
near that rate?

------
tsally
Link to video:
[http://crackle.com/c/Blogs_and_Podcasts/Transfer_Jet_technol...](http://crackle.com/c/Blogs_and_Podcasts/Transfer_Jet_technology/2145310)

According to the video it can achieve tranfer speeds up to 560 MB/s.

~~~
andreyf
You mean M _b_ /s ;)

~~~
sprice
In the video the guy states it is faster than USB and Firewire and is 560
"mega-bytes per second."

~~~
Xichekolas
560 megabits/s is faster than USB 2.0 or Firewire400.

560 megabytes/s is probably too fast to matter for the average consumer.

~~~
Goronmon
_560 megabytes/s is probably too fast to matter for the average consumer._

You sure you don't want to put a expiration date on that statement? ;)

~~~
Xichekolas
'is', being the present tense third person form of the verb 'to be' generally
implies 'currently'.

Obviously someday that'll be considered quite slow.

------
sprice
wikipedia says 560 Mb/s max, 375 Mb/s effective.

Who is getting their bits and bytes mixed up?

